# Murray walk behind mower 6.25hp briggs



## ronaundi (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

I own a walk behind Murray mower which has served me well the last 8 years i think. Besides changing airfilter and a blade it worked fine.
It is a 22" mulch/mower with a 6.25 Horsepower Briggs and Stratton.

When I prime the mower it will start and it sounds like it runs on high rpm's for a few seconds and cut off.

I have taken the airfilter assembly off and removed and cleaned the carb as far as I know to do. On the bottom of the little cup where the floater is in was a thin layer of gray sticky substance. I cleaned that out real good and assembled everything back together but to no avail. It is still running a few seconds and stop. It gets fuel to the carb and I assume since it starts the sparkplug is still good. The airfilter is dirty and needs replaced but cleaned it off for now and even tried without airfilter but no luck.

Any suggestions on how to fix this or any tips on how to thoroughly clean the carb would be greatley appreciated.

Murray model number : 228511x8b
serial number : 746513722d532

There was a metal piece on the engine with a number probably engine number: 124k02-0155-B1 02051556

Ron


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The bolt that holds the bowl on is the main jet, it has some holes that may be clogged, try cleaning it real good. If that doesn't help it will probably be necessary to remove the carb and give it a cleaning. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ronaundi (Jul 6, 2010)

*grey gunk*

Thanks for your reply.

I have removed the bowl again and there was again grey sticky gunk on the bottom of the bowl and some floatin around.

I guess I need to empty the tank since there is some nasty stuff in there. It wouldnt suprise me if the wife put maybe mixed fuel in the tank....could that be the explanation of the grey gunk??

Any tips on how to clean the tank from the inside or just empty completely and refill?

thanks

Ron....picture attached next post :tongue:


----------



## ronaundi (Jul 6, 2010)

*picture*


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Clean that tank for sure!! What you're seeing is likely a result of ethanol fuels bonding with gunk and dirt. Non ethanol fuels don't usually gel up deposits like that. Once you're clean again it's safe to run ethanol. 

I prefer to use water based degreasers like purple power til it rinses clean, then chase with an alcohol slosh and an overnight fan dry. 
Dish soap and HOT water can work if it's not very trashy. 
Heet is an acceptable alternative if you don't have alcohol on the shelf. 
Nuts and bolts can be added to severe cases during the degreasing shake. Not recommended for odd shaped tanks 
Household cleaning chemicals that remove rust stains will clean up rusty metal tanks with extended soaks and/or high concentration. 

The consequence of incomplete wash is trouble again next season, it's really worth doing right. Probably no more than 8 bolts/5 minutes required to remove the tank. 

From then on, give it an occasional healthy dose of fuel injector cleaner, same kind you should be using in your car  It'll break up those deposits before they accumulate like you see here.

Fuel filters are your friend. 

There ya go, tank cleaning 101. Good luck!


----------



## ronaundi (Jul 6, 2010)

*thanks*

A little late but anyways thanks for the tank cleaning 101 :thumbsup:
I did not know that the tank could be easily removed so I will do that!!!

First since I'm Dutch we gonna have to watch the game tomorrow....WC 2010 final.....Go /orange!!:hat:


----------



## ronaundi (Jul 6, 2010)

*tank remove*

Well great...this tank was easy to remove and its plastic and not metal.
Only 6 bolts and the thing was off :thumbsup:
I used hot water and soap and swished it with alcohol and then lettin it air dry with a vent on it.
Will put it back tomorrow after work and I will let ya know

cheerio :wave:

Ron


----------



## ronaundi (Jul 6, 2010)

*yesp*

Just a little follow up.....lawnmower cranked right up :thumbsup:


----------

